# Hello from Finland



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm 14 years old girl from Finland. My hobbies are riding, gymnastics and playing flute. I love animals, thats why I have 2 rats and one Lettish warmblood named Oleandra. She's 14 years old too, and she has an white stripe on her nose. "Wilma" (as I call her) is chestnut. She's very kind, trustable and sometimes even spirited. At the Stable where Wilma is, are 4 Norwegian fjords and one finnish horse. I can ride them all whenever I want, so I ride allmost everyday a stallion named Geist Tyler (he's a Norwegian fjord). He's gorgeous!

I live in Finland, in Joensuu. Joensuu is a small town with 50 000 people. It's very nice here, at wintertimes here is lots of snow and very cold (even -25 degrees). I love it!
If you want to ask something, send me a private message or something. Try to understand my english, I'm not the best on it.

Greetings from Finland!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome.  

Oleandra sounds beautiful.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome! Your English is written very well!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

HEY !


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I think your english is very good


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, welcome. Your English is written very well  Wicked, you ride everyday? thats awsome


----------

